# Best Tires for the CC



## Iroc320 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I've had my 2013 CC for almost two years now and will soon be shopping for a new set of tires at about 40k miles (I'm at 37k now). I've already been through the battles with Volkswagen (fruitless) and replaced the original Conti tires once already at 14k miles with a set of Cooper Zeon RS3-A tires. The Coopers have been pretty good, but of course still have the typical cupping. I did find that rotating side to side every 3k miles rather that front to back helped with the noise a lot. 

Question being: What have you guys found to be the best tire for the CC? 

Thanks in advance. 

-Chris


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Pirelli Nero series, or if you want that round look with quite a lot of performance then Pilot Super Sport...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Iroc320 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my 2013 CC for almost two years now and will soon be shopping for a new set of tires at about 40k miles (I'm at 37k now). I've already been through the battles with Volkswagen (fruitless) and replaced the original Conti tires once already at 14k miles with a set of Cooper Zeon RS3-A tires. The Coopers have been pretty good, but of course still have the typical cupping. I did find that rotating side to side every 3k miles rather that front to back helped with the noise a lot.
> 
> ...


The best tire for the CC is the one you burn off in 7k miles and swap the rear to the front before it has a chance to cup 

That being said, i've had fairly good luck with hankooks the venus v12 evo, which is now being replaced by the evo 2. I have a set in the living room ill be mounting in the next week or so.


----------



## gforce_cc (Oct 6, 2012)

I am currently running Continental ContiSportContact 5P. They are even stickier that the ExtremeContact DWs I had on my W8. I have two summers on them and do not have any cupping, I have only have been rotating front-back. They are a bit expensive though ~$250/ea.


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

I couldn't stand the Contisport 5P runflat tyres and got rid of them with 4mm of tread on them. I got Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2s and I can really recommend them. Before I fitted them I tried a simple brake tests from 70mph and then again(same weather conditions) after I fitted the tyres and they had covered a few hundred miles and the car stopped between 30 and 40ft quicker each time. The ABS hardly if at all kick in. 

As for cornering, well you can guess I'm impressed with them. Okay they only come with 5mm of tread but they are worth it. To give you an idea how good they are, they have more grip in the wet (very wet) than the Conti tyres had in the dry.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Iroc320 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my 2013 CC for almost two years now and will soon be shopping for a new set of tires at about 40k miles (I'm at 37k now). I've already been through the battles with Volkswagen (fruitless) and replaced the original Conti tires once already at 14k miles with a set of Cooper Zeon RS3-A tires. The Coopers have been pretty good, but of course still have the typical cupping. I did find that rotating side to side every 3k miles rather that front to back helped with the noise a lot.
> 
> ...


Depends on where you live, etc.

so far the best tire I have had, in terms of cupping, or lack thereof, are the Kumho ECSTA Platinum LX


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm running Pirelli PZero Corsa System and enjoy them


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

I was running OEM Continental Conti-seal Pro-contact and was not very happy with price. Went through two sets and had issues with road wear and durability (slightest potholes wreck the sidewalls) so I decided to get a set of the Continental ProContact Extreme DWS. I got a great deal on them w/ a 70 rebate to boot. I find them far superior so far. Great dry/wet traction. Minimal road noise. I had them paired with a new set of Niche Targa 18's... hit a pothole in the first week (cant tell you how freaked out I was at impact!) but they kept going just fine. No sidewall damage, no bent wheel (compared to OEM wheel). Cant tell about winter though as I run winter wheel setup. I would recommend you check them out.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I am running Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2 on 2011 CC


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Depends on where you live, etc.
> 
> so far the best tire I have had, in terms of cupping, or lack thereof, are the Kumho ECSTA Platinum LX


best stick with euro tires for the passat?


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

yusuke280 said:


> best stick with euro tires for the passat?


I think Bsick was just answering the OP's question, at least in the context of which tires won't cup as much given the penchant for B6 platform Passats/CCs to cup tires pretty quickly. And I guess I wouldn't worry too much about tire brand and region of mfr as long as they are a known quality brand and have reputable reviews. Maybe I'm taking your comment to literally, but I know Audi and other German marques have specified Bridgestone (Japanese) tires for OEM vehicle fitment- probably because they are typically very well designed and made tires.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

under-pressure said:


> I think Bsick was just answering the OP's question, at least in the context of which tires won't cup as much given the penchant for B6 platform Passats/CCs to cup tires pretty quickly. And I guess I wouldn't worry too much about tire brand and region of mfr as long as they are a known quality brand and have reputable reviews. Maybe I'm taking your comment to literally, but I know Audi and other German marques have specified Bridgestone (Japanese) tires for OEM vehicle fitment- probably because they are typically very well designed and made tires.


some people are recommending summer tires.....

which, for people who never see temperatures below 45°F, it's fine.

Some people have a summer wheel/tire set and a winter wheel/tire set

others... want a tire for all-seasons, including snow & ice conditions.


----------

